# FCO latest



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

> Egyptian Armed Forces and Ministry of Interior have declared a state of 'High Alert' in Sinai on Saturday 9 March 2013, following reports that Jihadist groups might conduct terrorist attacks against the army and security forces in North and South Sinai.





> Due to ongoing violent clashes, we advise avoiding the following areas in the Garden City area of central Cairo:
> 
> the Qasr El Nile Bridge from Gezira to Garden City
> 
> ...


Egypt travel advice


----------

